# Problemas (muitos) com o gentoo.

## Nestum

Pessoal,

 Já ando a ficar um pouco desapontado com o gentoo.

Comecei a usar gentoo desde a versao 1.1 tendo posteriormente instalado a 1.2 que desde entao tenho feito updates sucessivos. Desde há um mes para ca que tentei instalar o gnome2 e comecei a ter alguns error na compilacao e falta de dependencias que nao eram resolvidas etc. Decidi entao fazer o download de um livecd e reinstalar o gentoo. Fiz o download 2 dias antes de sair o 1.4-rc3 assim sendo fiquei com o 1.4-rc2. Depois de ter feito o download para nada, pois o suporte para a minha PCMCIA nao era possivel de por a funcionar e tive de recorrer a outros metodos de instalacao, lah consegui instalar o gentoo. Actualizei tudo e tenho o base sistem a 100%

O proximo passo era instalar o gnome2 fiz o download dos 123 pacotes e comecei a compilar. O X compilou sem problemas o mesmo já não se pode dizer do Gnome que ainda nao consegui compilar. O erro vem da lib sgml. Comeca a dar element undefined e rebenta dizendo:

[...]

jade:../../doc/refentry/jw.sgml:82:20:E: element "OPTION" undefined

jade:I: maximum number of errors (200) reached; change with -E option

Tentei alterar a opcao no MakeFile e a verdade eh k passou por cima desse erro mas encalhou logo a seguir numa outra.

O que é que se passa com o gentoo. Como eh k espera que uma pessoa tenha paciencia para tudo isto. Tou a comecar a pensar em voltar para o Debian...

----------

## PT_LAmb

É verdade que o gentoo continua instável. Ninguém o pode negar. Mas no entanto é uma distribuição que tem pouco mais do que 1 ano de existência. Não se pode esperar que seja estável numa etápa destas.

Eu fiz a minha primeira instalação do Gentoo 1.1a a 8 de abril do ano passado. E desde aí tenho aprendido muito sobre Linux, e principalmente sobre software e problemas originados por compilações. Acho que é esta a minha primeira motivação para continuar a utilizar Gentoo.

Neste momento tenho alguns problemas no meu sistema. Por exemplo, não sei porquê o autoconf não compila. Pára sempre no ./configure quando procura saber onde colocar os ficheiros .elc (penso que são de lisp), já pus o problema no bugs, mas não tive qualquer resposta. Tenho conseguido sobreviver com um pacote compilado pelo darktux o qual instalo com o emerge -K.

Outro problema ainda mais esquisito, é de vez em quando ser forçado a instalar esse mesmo pacote, porque as outras compilações param, depois de não terem encontrado o autoheader. É definitivamente frustrante!!!   :Evil or Very Mad: 

Mas afinal... estou a utilizar um sistema "beta", portanto a única forma de contrariar essa frustração é pensar que hei-de encontrar a fonte do problema, corrigi-lo e dar de volta algo positivo à comunidade, e claro, pelo caminho aprender muita coisa nova.

À 3 anos perguntaram-me no IRC "Mas porque utilizas o Linux?". Pensei um bocadinho na altura, até porque ainda não tinha pensado bem no assunto. E respondi "Porque é difícil...". E para mim continua a ser verdade. É díficil, e eu gosto do desafio. E se calhar, por esta razão é que vou continuar a utilizar o Gentoo, porque uma vez que ele fique estável, posso sempre olhar para trás e ver que até ajudei a resolver alguns problemas. E com isso existe uma distribuição de Linux baseada na compilação de todo o software, estável.

Espero que isto te anime um bocado, e não te esqueças que ao encontrares um erro, estás a ajudar.

Um abraço,

Ricardo Cordeiro  :Smile: 

----------

## fghellar

 *Nestum wrote:*   

> jade:../../doc/refentry/jw.sgml:82:20:E: element "OPTION" undefined
> 
> jade:I: maximum number of errors (200) reached; change with -E option

 

Tu nao es o unico a ter este problema. Mas tem solucao:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=34687

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=28356

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=34464

http://cvs.gentoo.org/~satai/sgmlfix.html

(PS: Os acentos nao estao funcionando com o Mozilla 1.3b.)

----------

## Nestum

Mto Obrigado pelas dicas!

Quando escrevi o post já estava de cabeça quente. É muito frustrante quando se quer fazer uma coisa e não se vêm resultados. Agora já estou um pouco mais animado e entao sabendo que já existe uma solução para o problema o futuro já parece mais risonho  :Smile: 

Infelizmente não posso instalar o gnome hoje porque não tenho largura de banda (modem 56kb) para sacar os pacotes necessários à resolucao do problema, mas lá para terça ou quarta feira quando voltar a casa trato disso e depois digo-vos como correu

Mais uma vez Obrigado

----------

## fghellar

 *Nestum wrote:*   

> É muito frustrante quando se quer fazer uma coisa e não se vêm resultados.

 

Tambem ja passei por isso. Nao era este mesmo problema, mas conheco a sensacao...  :Smile: 

----------

## iJ

ao menos vai-se aprendendo alguma coisa.  :Very Happy: 

----------

